# Multiples



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How common is it for a first freshoner (pygmy) to have multiples? :question:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea. But all of my FF's had trips...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Trips....I don't think my doe could handle that.She's only 17" tall.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it isnt uncommon for a pygmy doe to have twins her first time around


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think we can handle that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Would it be safe to breed her to a larger buck as she's so small?(Still pygmy just bigger than her.)At 2 two years old she wieghed 27 lbs and is 17" tall.She will be 3 on April 8.She has never been bred because she is small but I think it's time to breed her and see how she does.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! You have a pygmy pygmy goat
My one 8 month old doe is like 35lbs I suppose. Feels like more when she comes running and jumps on me. If she was my pygmy, I would keep her as a pet or sell her. I'd be to afraid to breed her. She's a tiny tot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> Would it be safe to breed her to a larger buck as she's so small?(Still pygmy just bigger than her.)At 2 two years old she wieghed 27 lbs and is 17" tall.She will be 3 on April 8.She has never been bred because she is small but I think it's time to breed her and see how she does.


how did you weigh her?

She is rather tiny in weight to be breeding.

Her height is fine and i would really believe that she weighs more. Try weighing yourself and then picking her up and weighing you both. Subtract your first weight from the second weight adn you have your does weight.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well she has gained some weight.That was back in August.She was underweight when she came here but I don't know exactly how much she ways.That is how we weighed her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG!I thought I typed in 37 lbs :shocked: .She was 27 when she came here sorry.I had to look through my notes.It's been a long day. :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how old is she? I still think 37lbs is small


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She will be three next week.I will try to weigh her again and get a new weight.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

o.k. I weighed her and she is now 55.6... pounds.The 37 was back in August.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I would not breed a pygmy doe to a bigger buck-that would be just asking for trouble as it is common for pygmy's to have trouble kidding. As for multiples and first fresheners-yes they can happen.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

55 lbs is still a bit small but much better than 37.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well she certainly doesn't look skinny.LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The majority of first fresheners do have singles, but I've had them have twins and triplets as well. The more they have, the smaller the babies are at birth which in turn makes delivery easier on the dam as the kids aren't as huge to pass. A single huge kid is much harder on a doe to deliver than 2 or 3 small ones who slip right out. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually Alyssa 55 is normal and a good size.

I am glad you weighed her again. She is safe to breed


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Multiples depends upon how much the doe was fed before and during heat, the amount of food will determine the number of eggs the doe will release. I always like twins the best, I never like singles.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We will see what we get out of her then!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

my nigerian is only 15 inches to the shoulders and she delivered triplets this month as a FF.

My pygmy that was bred to a young Nigerian gave me a single. My other pygmy is not due till July.

Good Luck!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone ever have a doe kid with 5 or more? I had one Nigerian give me 4-I hope none of the goats I currently own ever give me more than triplets.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Allison. 
The most we've had is trips but I read that pygmy's can have 5.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a 1st time nigerian give birth to tripletts and then I had 2 of my smaller nigerians (17 inches) give birth to tripletts this year. I think maybe I was feeding them to well when they were getting bred. I have 11 more to kid and I hope they are not carrying tripletts also. I am having to supplement some of them because the littlest ones don't get enough to eat.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it would be ok to breed her but to a SMALLER buck, not to a bigger buck. But just remember, just because you breed her to a small buck, doesnt mean the kids will be small. And jsut because you breed her to a big buck, doesnt mean the kids will be big. You have to look back at the bucks pedigree and see if his family line is all small. Also, if you can, try to track down some of his kids and see if they turned out big or small.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If I was you I would breed her to a Nigerian. To try and get the size of the kids head smaller.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

girls I see no problem with the size and weight of her pygmy. She is average and therefore can be bred to an average buck.

Sara ~ the chances of large multipuls are usually rare on first timers. A doe knows what she can handle and I wouldnt' be worried about it if I were you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess I am used to the Nigerian weights. With a Pygmy I guess they have a different ideal breeding weight.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your help.By bigger buck I just meant an average pygmy.I want purebred kids otherwise the nigi crosses would be fine for me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought she was 30 pounds. 55 pounds is fine for breeding :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

o.k. noq to find the right buck......


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The fun part :coffee2:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My problem is finding one half way close.LOL


----------

